
After Google calls Facebook’s bluff, Zuckerberg says “let’s see if there’s a way to make it work” - nickb
http://blogs.zdnet.com/social/?p=502
======
LogicHoleFlaw
My data belongs to _me_. Just like my email address, or my phone number. Any
system I can't get my information back out of is a total non-starter.

I want to see the social network decentralized. Give the members control. The
services can act as stewards but I don't want to be locked in to their
decisions.

------
redorb
yeah facebook's attempt at blocking such an initiative is, at least to me,
over stepping into my property rights... thus i will think to myself before
spending much more time on their building my social connections ...

